# Driveshaft issue



## CASTRO-LS2 (Aug 19, 2013)

I Have a 06 GTO automatic w/48k on it and ive been having some clunking noises coming from the rear diff area when im reversing and turning at the same time like coming out of a parking spot and its worst when coming out of a incline,i lifted it up at my shop and found that the carrier bearing/bushing or what ever they called it is completely gone. Now here is my question im thinking of going to a one piece drive shaft but ive been hearing ups and downs of switching to the one piece, so should i stick to the 2 piece or switch to the single,what do you guys think?


----------



## AZgoat (Jul 31, 2013)

You stick with the two piece your pretty much stuck with a stock car. Also run the chance of the same thing happening again. Before I upgrade anything in my engine am doing my whole drive train from the driveshaft back.


----------



## shelad (Jul 27, 2012)

Same thing happened to my 06. Went through the drive shaft shop. Got a one piece, 1000hp direct fit. $900. A breeze to install. Check em out at driveshaftshop.com


----------



## Deltoid04 (May 27, 2012)

Agreed to that 1,000hp driveshaft shop shaft. You will feel the launch because all those bearings rob power. BUT I am now dealing with the thing rubbing against my pipes. you shouldn't have that problem with the split system.


----------



## my06gto (Dec 3, 2013)

I went with a one piece shaft from BMR. Got it from summit for like $930 and it was a breeze to install. I felt a lot more at a launch


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

FYI, I had the same noises you were describing when backing up and slow full lock turns. Changed the diff oil and the noise went away. The kind of sound you are describing doesn't sound like the driveshaft to me.


----------



## aircraftjack (Jan 12, 2018)

I have the same problem with my 2006 exactly!! What did you end up doing to your GTO?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

This thread is 4 years old, don't think he's gonna answer you lol


----------



## mkdgto (Feb 10, 2009)

I went with a $600 eBay 1000 hp aluminum one piece unit (sonnex engraved components, IIRC).
shop wanted $1800 for stock replacement, and is basically junk.

New unit has a touch more slop in the spline going into the transmission, so reversing direction, you'll hear a little clunk.
very happy with it for a few years now!!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I had a one piece made by Inland Empire Driveline about 7 years ago for a shade under 600. No clunk, no slop and hasn't given me any problems.


----------

